# Sadzīves tehnika >  Foķika remonts

## Jurkins

Sveicināti jaukajā piektdienas pēcpusdienā! 
Paziņa ierāva ar basketbola bumbu pa savu A580 soņiku, un tagad zibspuldze nestrādā. Un vot, kas mani besij sievietēs, tad fakts, ka reiz viņai viņas laptopam esmu uzlicis logus un šad tad patīrījis no vīrusiem, ja kaut kas nelabs notiek ar kādu ierīci sākot no veļasmašīnas beidzot ar vibraepilatoru, viņas uzskata, ka es noteikti to varu un ārkārtīgi vēlos sataisīt. Pašam galīgi nav pieredzes ar fotoremontdarbnīcām, kuru tagad ir bez savas jēgas. Mož kāds var ieteikt uzticamu meistaru vai darbnīcu, uz kurieni to meiču varētu paaizsūtīt.

----------


## JDat

Ja nesīs vibratoru uz remontu, tad neatsaki.  :: 

Bija kaut kāds Imants, kurs remontē, bet kontaktu nav. Jāmeklē zābakaforumā.

----------

